# Afterburn cleaning



## shierkahn (Jun 1, 2010)

I got one more burn to do on my UDS drum. The question I have is.... how do you all go about cleaning it out after the burn. Mine had a painted coating on the inside.

Thanks


----------



## dick foster (Jun 1, 2010)

If you have one, a power washer might be a good idea. Then I'd let the sun dry it out really well then do the seasoning. After that you're already ready to smoke/cook up some goodness.

If it's a new smoker for you it's probably a good idea to start with something easy that doesn't take too long like some ribs, chicken or sausage maybe, that can only deepen the seasoning too, then move on to a longer cook like pork shoulder then it's probably safe to take on a brisket as by then you'll know how it's working, how it behaves and it will be completely seasoned.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 1, 2010)

My first questionis what was in your drum before you started all of this burning. If it had a paint coating are you talking about maybe a primer or did it have real paint in it. Cause if it had paint in it I might not use the drum. You cann't be sure what has inbedded itself in the drum metal itself. If you are comfortible with what was in your drum I would like Dick siad and pressure wash it and if you don't have one of those maybe look at a self serve car wash they have pressure washers.


----------



## shierkahn (Jun 2, 2010)

My drum originally had Ethanal (sp?). It was painted on the inside and out. Doesn't have the paint odor anymore during the burns so, I think it all got burnt out. I just need to clean the inside out now. DO you usually sand them to finish removal or should I be good with just a good power washing?

Thanks again....


----------



## dick foster (Jun 2, 2010)

Ethanol is the drinking kind of alcohol 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. In other words it's booze or what you get by distilling booze. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Unless it was denatured of couse. Denatured is another word for poisoned for tax purposes. Itself a crime in my opinion. It's the same as poisoning food in order to charge higher prices for what isn't poisoned. Dayum gubment 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## que-ball (Jun 2, 2010)

Ethanol will completely burn out of your drum.  Denatured ethanol has a couple percent unleaded gasoline mixed in to render it undrinkable for tax purposes, and the gasoline will also completely burn out of your barrel.


----------



## shierkahn (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah, I wasn't worried about the prior contents of the drum... just the coating on the inside. but as I said above... there's no more odor . Do I just need to power wash it or do I need to get it down to bare metal?


----------



## roklimo (Jun 7, 2010)

Usually the additive used to denature ethanol is methanol.  Never heard of gasoline being used.


----------



## roklimo (Aug 2, 2010)

I have been informed that indeed, unleaded gas is now used...Live and learn.


----------



## jjwdiver (Aug 2, 2010)

Dick F. had your answer...  power wash it!   Let it dry, season it and you're good to go.


----------

